# [Review] HP TouchSmart tx2-1150eg



## Hombracho (5. September 2009)

Da ich im Internet kaum Erfahrungsberichte oder objektive Tests zu diesem Notebook finden konnte, möchte ich an dieser Stelle selbst aktiv werden und euch ein kleines Review zur Verfügung stellen.

*Technische Daten
**CPU:* AMD Turion™ X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile Prozessor ZM-84 (2,3 GHz, 2 MB L2-Cache )
*Chipsatz:* AMD 780G
*Display:* 12.1'' TFT mit LED Backlight, WXGA (1280 x 800)
*RAM:* 4096 MB DDR2 800
*Grafik:* ATI Radeon HD 3200 mit 64 MB Cache-Speicher
*HDD:* 400GB S-ATA, 5400rpm
*ODD:* S-ATA Lightscribe Super Multi DVD-Brenner (+/-R +/-RW) mit Double-Layer-Unterstützung (optional)
*Netzwerk:* WLAN 802.11b/g, Gigabit LAN
*Anschlüsse:* 3x USB2.0, VGA Out, Line In (Mikrofon in), Line Out (Kopfhörer), Digital Out (oder 2. Kopfhörer), RJ-45, 1 RJ-11 Ethernet-Anschluss, ExpressCard /34, Consumer-Infrarotschnittstelle, 5-in-1 Cardreader
*Extras:* HP Pavilion WebCam mit integriertem Mikrofon, HP Mini-Fernbedienung, Integrierter Fingerabdrucksensor, _*Multitouchscreen*_
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Home Premium x86
*Masse:* 22,4 x 30,6 x 3,13/max. 3,87 cm
*Gewicht:* 1,963 kg

*Lieferumfang*
Das Gerät kommt in einer hochwertigen schwarzen Karton-Schachtel daher. Zum Lieferumfang gehören der Laptop, Schnellstartanleitung, 65 W Netzteil, je ein 4 Zellen und ein 8 Zellen- Lithium Ionen Akku, Neopren-Tasche, Putztuch, Schlaufe für Tabletstift, CD-Laufwerkeinschub. Leider findet sich keine Treiber-CD, also muss beim ersten Hochfahren ein komplettes Backup über 3 DVDs selbst erstellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erscheinungsbild** / Haptik / Bedienung*
Auf den ersten Blick macht das Gerät mit seinem schicken Hochglanz-Kunststoff-Gehäuse einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Auf dem Deckel sind an der Außenseite noch dunkle, aber silbrig wirkende eingelassene Dekorprints zu finden, die jedoch weniger stark auffallen, als es auf Produktfotos den Anschein hat. Auf der Innenseite setzt sich das Design fort. Fingerabdrücke sind aber grundsätzlich immer überall am Gehäuse zu finden. Auf der Vorderseite befinden sich zwei mit LEDs beleuchtete Schiebeschalter. Der linke (weiß beleuchtet) dient als Power-Knopf. Mit dem rechten wird das Wlan aktiviert (leuchtet blau oder rot- je nach Zustand). Der Öffnungsmechanismus liegt mittig und lässt sich leicht bedienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klappt man das Gerät auf, so kommt die für die kleinen Verhältnisse sehr grosse Tastatur zum Vorschein. Die Tasten sind in Standardgröße ausgeführt, sind jedoch nicht beleuchtet. Der Druckpunkt der Tasten ist einfach excellent- selten habe ich eine bessere Tastatur bei einem Notebook gesehen. Nur die rechte Cursortaste verfängt sich gelegentlich leicht am Gehäuse. 

Das Touchpad ist recht groß ausgefallen und fällt besonders durch die elegante eingelassene Rasterung sowie einem extra abgesetzten Scrollbalken auf. Es passt sich nahtlos ins das Erscheinungsbild ein, und ist ein paar Millimeter abgesenkt. Die Haptik ist wie bei der Tastatur hervorragend- durch die Rasterung ergibt sich ein völlig neuartiges Bedienungsgefühl. Desweiteren lässt es sich per Tastendruck deaktivieren. Darunter befinden sich die Tasten für linke und rechte Maustaste, ebenfalls in Gehäusefarbe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display wirkt leicht verspiegelt, jedoch nicht so stark wie bei anderen Glossy-Panels. Darüber befindet sich eine Kamera mit einer Auflösung von 640 x 480, sowie zwei Membrane für das integrierte Stereomikrofon. Das Scharnier ist sehr stabil, da wackelt auch bei Zugfahrten nichts. Neben dem Scharnier sind die zwei Lautsprecher, somit ist auch im Tableteinsatz noch genauso viel zu hören. Die Qualität der Lautsprecher ist im Vergleich zu Anderen in der selben Größenordnung etwas besser. Durch SRS-Klangpolitur von "Altec Lansing" wird eine höhere Lautstärke erreicht und dezent verbesserte Klangqualität erreicht. Aber natürlich können sie nicht mit richtigen LS mithalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über der Tastatur befinden sich weiß beleuchtete Lautstärketasten (die Mutetaste gibts auch in rot ), rechts am Bildschirm findet man drei weiß beleuchtete Schnellstart-Tasten für das Mediasmart-Menü, die Bildschirmausrichtung sowie für das Windows-Mobilitätscenter und den Fingerabrucksensor, welcher übrigens problemlos seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Außerdem sind an der Tastatur im Rand noch verborgene LEDs für die Caps Lock- und die Numblocktasten, und am unteren Bildschirmrand sind LED-Symbole für Power, HDD und Netzteilanschluß.

*Anschlüsse*
Das tx2 verfügt über drei USB-Ports, wovon einer rechts neben dem Gigabit LAN Anschluß, einem Expansion Port für optionale Dockingstationen und dem VGA Ausgang platziert ist, die zwei Anderen auf der Rückseite. Sonst findet man auf der Rückseite nur den Anschluß für ein Modem/Telefonkabel. Auf der linken Seite findet sich der Netzteilanschluß, der 34er ExpressCard Slot und über selbigem der Card Reader. Als Gimmick liefert HP noch eine Minifernbedienung mit, die im Expresscard Slot verstaut werden kann. Das DVD-Laufwerk, welches sich ebenfalls auf der linken Seite befindet, lässt sich jederzeit durch einen Schieber auf der Laptopunterseite herausnehmen und mit einer Slotblende erstzen, um Gewicht zu sparen. Außerdem befindet sich auf der rechten Seite noch ein Einschub für den Tablet-Stift, mit dem man das Display bedienen kann falls man gerade keinen Finger zur Verfügung hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch auf die Möglichkeit sein Notebook mittels Kensington-Schloss zu sichern, muss man nicht verzichten.

Auf der Vorderseite das Notebokks sind noch die Audioanschlüsse und der IR-Empfänger für die Fernbedienung untergebracht. Von den Audioausgängen dient einer entweder als SPDIF oder als zweiter Kopfhörerausgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Display*
 Das Display besitzt das typische Seitenverhältnis von 16:10, verfügt über eine Auflösung von 1280 x 800 und hat eine leicht spiegelnde Oberfläche. Das sieht zwar toll aus, zieht aber den Staub und Fingerabdrücke extrem an, was bei einem Multitouchdisplay nicht sonderlich von Vorteil ist  Die Leuchtkraft ist angemessen, Farben werden natürlich und satt dargestellt. Der Bildschirm eignet sich für alle Office und Multimediaaufgaben. Nur ein leichtes Summen ist vernehmbar, was vermutlich durch das Touchpanel, welches über dem normalen TFT verbaut wird, und auch den Glossy-Effekt vermindert, verursacht wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir hiermit also zum Alleinstellungsmermal des tx2. Der Bildschirm ist mit Multitouch-Technologie von N-Trig ausgestattet, welche die Bedienung mit bis zu vier Fingern (unter Win 7) oder dem beiliegenden Stift ermöglicht. Wenn man den Stift verwendet, erkennt das Display diesen automatisch, und die Eingabe für Hand wird deaktiviert, so dass man bequem seine Hand zum Schreiben auf dem Display ablegen kann. Handschriftliche Eingaben erkennt Windows problemlos. Multitouchgesten sind unter Win 7 ohne Einschränkungen ausführbar, werden direkt erkannt und umgesetzt. Absolut top und durchdacht für ein Erstprodukt dieser Art 

Das Display lässt sich Tablet-typisch um 180 Grad drehen und zuklappen, um das Notebook wie einen Notizblock nutzen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur von einem Einsatz im direkten Sonnenlicht sollte man absehen, da selbst bei höchster Beleuchtung kaum etwas zu erkennen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Installation** / Betriebssystem*
 Die erste Inbetriebnahme des Notebooks verlief vollkommen problemlos. Nach Betätigen der Powertaste wird zuerst das Betriebssystem initialisiert. Man sollte aber direkt beim ersten Mal drei DVDs zur Hand haben, um das Backup für den Laptop auf Datentägern zu haben. Es wird zwar eine 10 GB große Backup-Partition auf der Festplatte angelegt, aber zur Wiederherstellung werden wohl auch die DVDs benötigt.

Ich habe aber nach kurzer Zeit schon den Windows 7 RC x64 installiert, da Vista für Laptops aus den diversesten Gründen einfach unvorteilhaft ist. Treiber dafür kann man mit etwas Mühe alle finden, und spätestens im Oktober sollte auch die HP-Software aktualisiert sein- ob man sie braucht oder nicht. Und da Win 7 für Multitouch vorbereitet ist, war die Installation ohnehin empfehlenswert, um alle Funktionen des Displays nutzen zu können.

Leider ist auch eine Menge Bloatware vorinstalliert, die sich nur mäßig und umständlich entfernen lässt.

*Leistung** / Akku*
Wie man den technischen Daten entnehmen kann, verfügt das tx2 über AMD/ATI-Komponenten. Für Office, Internet und Multimedia reicht das das allemal. Der HD 3200 Grafikchip verfügt über 64 MB eigenen Speicher und zweigt sich sich weitere 256 MB vom RAM ab, womit 320 MB Grafikspeicher zur Verfügung stehen. Er verfügt außerdem über einen eigenen Video-Dekodierer namens UVD, der die CPU beim Dekodieren von HD Videos (MPEG-2, H.264, VC-1) unterstützen kann.

Auf aktuelle Games muss man verzichten, aber beispielsweise Spore, Jade Empire oder Burnout Paradise schafft der Chip tatsächlich noch.

Der kleine 4-Zellen-Akku hält bei aktivem WLAN und 100% Helligkeit unter Vista ca. 1,5 Sunden Internetsurfen durch, unter Win 7 sind es ca. 2 Stunden. Einen Film schafft er ca. eine Stunde lang abzuspielen. Mit dem grossen Akku sind drei Stunden Filmgenuss garantiert unter Win 7, und die Akkulaufzeit liegt bei normalem Betrieb zwischen 3 bis 5 Stunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als wirklich auffällig ist der verbaute Lüfter zu bezeichnen. Da der AMD-Prozessor recht heiß werden kann, ist er unter Last durchaus deutlich wahrnehmbar, aber Gaming-Laptops sind da noch wesentlich lauter. Im normalen Betrieb wie Office und Surfen fährt die CPU ohnehin nie unter Volllast.

*Fazit*
Alles in allem ist der tx2 für mich der perfekte Laptop, wenn man keinen Desktop-Ersatz, sondern einen mobilen Begleiter sucht- mehr kann ein Notebook einfach nicht bieten. Er hat praktisch alles, was ich mir wünsche, und ist für jeden möglichen mobilen Einsatz hervorragend geeignet. Ihn zeichnen die tolle Verarbeitung, umfangreiches Zubehör und hohe Vielseitigkeit aus. DER nahezu perfekte Zweitrechner! Er ist sowohl für Reisen, Studium oder "Couchsurfing" geeignet. Und auch stets ein echter Hingucker, selbst wenn man nicht mit dem Touchscreen protzt.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Das ist ja ein Zufall, meiner sollte eigentlich jeden Moment im Paket kommen


----------



## Hombracho (5. September 2009)

Na dann viel Spass damit! Bin für Fragen oder Anregungen jederzeit offen.


----------



## <buzeman (7. September 2009)

schön geschriebener Bericht. 
Gruß der Buzeman


----------



## Bucklew (7. September 2009)

DHL hat Samstag leider nicht mehr geliefert, heute kam es dann doch endlich 

Schön klein und leicht, nur leider nicht wirklich leise - bzw die Abstufung des Lüfters ist schon arg merkwürdig. Da wäre eine leise Zwischenstufe, dafür dauerhaft laufend, sicher besser als das ganze langsam - schnell - langsam - schnell....

Werd dann bei Gelegenheit auch mel berichten, Win7 läuft schon


----------



## Hombracho (8. September 2009)

Also ich hab im Bios die Option "Lüfter immer an" deaktiviert. Und unter Win 7 bei Akkubetrieb den Energiesparmodus gewählt (schaltet Aero automatisch ab) , CPU-Auslastung max. 50% und den AMD Dual Core Optimizer installiert.

Nun passt es bei mir mit dem Lüfter.. Unter Last setz ich ihn eh nur noch im Netzbetrieb, und das kommt eher selten vor.


----------



## Bucklew (8. September 2009)

Hombracho schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Bios die Option "Lüfter immer an" deaktiviert. Und unter Win 7 bei Akkubetrieb den Energiesparmodus gewählt (schaltet Aero automatisch ab) , CPU-Auslastung max. 50% und den AMD Dual Core Optimizer installiert.


Link für den Dualcore Optimizer?

Und evtl für die Multitouch-Unterstützung? der lässt sich leider vom vista nicht installieren. 

Hab gerade auch mein Zotac-Ion Board erhalten (für den Server ) und wollte dessen Draft-n Karte in den Tablet bauen. Geht leider nicht, HP sperrt die per BIOS (kein Booten möglich) schade, schade....


----------



## Hombracho (9. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Link für den Dualcore Optimizer?



Treiber und Downloads Details



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und evtl für die Multitouch-Unterstützung? der lässt sich leider vom vista nicht installieren.



Also nach dem ersten Fehlschlag ließ sich der Vista-Treiber bei mir installieren mit der Option "Erneut mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen installieren". Aber der Beta-Treiber hier ist eh besser, also lass es gleich sein:Multi-touch download - N-trig



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch mein Zotac-Ion Board erhalten (für den Server ) und wollte dessen Draft-n Karte in den Tablet bauen. Geht leider nicht, HP sperrt die per BIOS (kein Booten möglich) schade, schade....



Jaja, so ist das. Will mir auch so ein Teil als Media Center PC für Musik und Blue-Ray zulegen. Passt in den PCIe Slot vom Zotac-Board dann jede beliebige Karte? Oder geht da nur dieses WLan Dingens rein und das wars?


----------



## Bucklew (9. September 2009)

Hombracho schrieb:


> Treiber und Downloads Details
> 
> 
> 
> Also nach dem ersten Fehlschlag ließ sich der Vista-Treiber bei mir installieren mit der Option "Erneut mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen installieren". Aber der Beta-Treiber hier ist eh besser, also lass es gleich sein:Multi-touch download - N-trig


Danke 



Hombracho schrieb:


> Jaja, so ist das. Will mir auch so ein Teil als Media Center PC für Musik und Blue-Ray zulegen. Passt in den PCIe Slot vom Zotac-Board dann jede beliebige Karte? Oder geht da nur dieses WLan Dingens rein und das wars?


Bei mir wirds nur Server. Reinpassen sollte jede WLAN-Karte, solange sie nicht zu lang ist (stößt dann an den CPU-Kühler). mach vllt heute nen paar Bilder ins Forum von dem Zotac-Board


----------



## LuckyKvD (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sehr guter Review. Ich habe bereits seit Anfang des Jahres das Touchsmart tx2 noch mit einer 320 gb Platte!

Aus Deinem Beitrag sind mir folgende Fragen gekommen:

1. Wozu ist dieser AMD Dual-Core Optimizer?
2. Ich hoffe das bald Windows 7 da ist und dann will ich Win 7 installieren (bisher Vista). Einige Zeit waren bei HP auch Treiber zu bekommen, die sind nur erstmal wieder weg???(!!) Ich hoffe zum erscheinen von Win7 sind die wieder da! Wenn nicht, wo bekomme ich die Treiber her? Läuft bei Dir unter Win7 alles? Also auch der Fingerabdruckscann das Lightscribe Laufwerke, WLAN und Ethernet?

Was ich übrigens sehr ärgerlich finde ist, dass unter Netzlast das Notebook doch recht lt. wird auch manchmal unter Akkubetrieb. Die Lüftersteuerung ist echt Sch..... . Ich habe das Teil heute in einem Seminar eingesetzt und ich kann es sagen, es war hart an der Grenze!

Was bei mir unter Vista nach kurzer Zeit nicht läuft sind die HP eigenen Multitouchtools zum Bilder gucken z.B. Das Teil schmiert immer ab. Und merkwürdiger Weise bekomme ich auch iTunes nicht gut zum laufen (ist echt zäh und eigenttlich unbedingbar). Ansonsten ist es als Tablett wirklich cool, dass einzige was ich vermisse im Tablettbetrieb wären Cursortasten am Bildschirm um schnell runterscrollen zu können (habe ich bei Lenovo bzw. IBM gesehen an einem Tablett). 

Inzwischen arbeite ich mehr mit dem Notebook als mit meinem Quad! 

LuckyKvD


----------



## Hombracho (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Aber die Win 7 Treiber sind doch auf der Homepage verfügbar? Endlich, muss man sagen, und es werden ständig mehr.. Guckst du hier: Wählen Sie Ihr Betriebssystem aus HP TouchSmart tx2-1150eg Notebook-PC - HP Kundendienst (Deutschland - Deutsch)

Der Dual Core Otimizer ist unter Win XP dazu gedacht gewesen, die Dual Core-Kompatibilität vom Betriebssystem zu verbessern. Erstaunlicherweise kam dann auch irgendwann ein Optimizer für Vista heraus. Ich habe ihn einfach installiert- Nachteile bekommt man keine, falls es nichts bringen sollte. Treiber und Downloads Details

Ansonsten habe ich schon mit dem Win7 RC überhaupt keine Probleme mehr, obwohl ich stellenweise andere Treiber oder Treiber von Vista installiert habe. Win 7 lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, schon allein deswegen, weil das Display dann mit 4 Fingern bedienbar ist.

Dass das Gerät unter Netzlast recht laut wird ist schon blöd, stimmt. Das liegt am zu klein dimensionierten Lüfter und der Temperaturgeilen AMD-CPU. Aber echte Gaming-Laptops sind noch viel lauter.

Die Cursortasten brauchst du doch nicht? Einfach z.B. im Firefox auf die Seite patschen und anschubsen- ganz wie beim iPhone. iTunes habe ich nicht drauf, aber wenn du dir Win7 holst, dann nimm gleich die 64Bit-Edition. iTunes gibt es mittlerweile auch in 64Bit- das sollte dann besser laufen.


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke für Deine Antwort! 

Alle Treiber sind noch nicht auf der Seite (als ich den ersten Text geschrieben hatte) waren die Treiber kurzzeitig nicht verfügbar. Jetzt scheinen es immer mehr zu werden. Was ich allerdings ziemlich blöd finde ist das die N-Trig Treiber von der Homepage gezogen werden müssen. 

Zur Geräuschentwicklung muss ich sagen, dass ich das Teil mit im Seminar hatte (Teilnehmer ca. 25 Personen) und es hart an der Grenze war, dass andere nicht so genervt gewesen sind. Allerdings klappt der Mitschrieb mit OneNote von Microsoft sehr gut.

Wäre das HP Touchsmart ein klein bisschen leiser ich würde es mit ins Bett nehmen! 

Ich werde sobald Win7 da ist, es installieren und mal gucken wie es so läuft! Hoffe auf etwas länger Akkuwerte und vielleicht ein klein bisschen mehr ruhe!  

Multitouch ist ziemlich cool und klappt unter Vista schon ein bisschen mit Picasa.

Bei der Gelegenheit mal zwei coole Tablett-Apps (freue mich auch über jeden Tipp):

   Mathjournal von XThink und
   Crayon Physics Deluxe

Gibt es Spiele die bei Dir laufen, evtl. sogar Online-Rollenspiele?

LuckyKvD


----------



## Bucklew (16. Oktober 2009)

LuckyKvD schrieb:


> Zur Geräuschentwicklung muss ich sagen, dass ich das Teil mit im Seminar hatte (Teilnehmer ca. 25 Personen) und es hart an der Grenze war, dass andere nicht so genervt gewesen sind. Allerdings klappt der Mitschrieb mit OneNote von Microsoft sehr gut.


Welchen n-trig Treiber (und sonstige) hast du und welche OneNote-Version und was für Einstellungen? Mein Onenote macht beim schreiben per Tablet ständig zicken und ein Mitschreiben per Hand ist da nicht schön möglich.


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Welchen n-trig Treiber (und sonstige) hast du und welche OneNote-Version und was für Einstellungen? Mein Onenote macht beim schreiben per Tablet ständig zicken und ein Mitschreiben per Hand ist da nicht schön möglich.



Ich habe den n-trig Treiber installiert den ich mitgeliefert bekomme habe. Wobei ab- und zu schmiert dieser ab und es ist ein Neustart erforderlich, dass ist aber eher selten.

Ich setze die OneNote Version 2007 (12.0.6415.1000) SP2 MSO (12.0.6425.1000) ein.

Damit klappt es wirklich sehr gut!

LuckyKvD


----------



## Bucklew (16. Oktober 2009)

LuckyKvD schrieb:


> Ich habe den n-trig Treiber installiert den ich mitgeliefert bekomme habe. Wobei ab- und zu schmiert dieser ab und es ist ein Neustart erforderlich, dass ist aber eher selten.


Also die Originale, hast du Vista?



LuckyKvD schrieb:


> Ich setze die OneNote Version 2007 (12.0.6415.1000) SP2 MSO (12.0.6425.1000) ein.


Die hab ich auch.


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Also die Originale, hast du Vista?
> 
> 
> Die hab ich auch.



Ja im Moment habe ich noch Vista und Du?


----------



## Bucklew (16. Oktober 2009)

LuckyKvD schrieb:


> Ja im Moment habe ich noch Vista und Du?


Win7. Also wohl ein Problem irgendwo zwischen Win7, n-trig und Onenote. Aber auf Vista will ich auch nicht zurück


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Win7. Also wohl ein Problem irgendwo zwischen Win7, n-trig und Onenote. Aber auf Vista will ich auch nicht zurück



Hast Du sonst Probleme mit den Touchscreen und welche Probleme hast Du genau mit OneNote?


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Was ist übrigens ein Zotac-Board?


----------



## Bucklew (16. Oktober 2009)

LuckyKvD schrieb:


> Hast Du sonst Probleme mit den Touchscreen und welche Probleme hast Du genau mit OneNote?


das touchpad ist in onenote zu ungenau,in der windows-eingabe geht es. muss wohl auf nen neuen n-trig treiber warten.


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> das touchpad ist in onenote zu ungenau,in der windows-eingabe geht es. muss wohl auf nen neuen n-trig treiber warten.



Na da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## LuckyKvD (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

benutzt Du zum schreiben den Finger oder den Stift?

Und wie ist es bei der Benutzung von Windows Journal?

LuckyKvD


----------



## LuckyKvD (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

so morgen kommt mein Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass es keinen Treiber für die Schnellstarttasten gibt (jedenfalls keine speziell für Win7 64bit). Welchen verwendet Ihr? Ohne Tasten am Bildschirm wäre es echt blöd!

LuckyKvD


----------



## LuckyKvD (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

auf der Supportseite von hp, gibt es nun einen N-Trig Treiber für Win7 64bit!

LuckyKvD


----------



## ronan (17. November 2009)

Kann man das Gerät für das Mitschreiben in einer Vorlesung verwenden?
Wandelt er das Problemlos in Word um?

Oder ist das mehr Spielerei? Lohnt sich die Anschaffung für den o.g. Zweck?
Ist das Display matt oder glänzend?

Wie ist das mit der Wärme nun und der Lautstärke kriegt man das irgendwie in den Griff?

Ich habe nämlich extrem empfindliche Ohren!


----------



## Bucklew (17. November 2009)

ronan schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich extrem empfindliche Ohren!


Dann ist das Teil definitiv nichts für dich.


----------



## ronan (17. November 2009)

Danke für die Antwort! Wie ist es generell mit den Tablets? Sinnvolle Anschaffung für die Uni, da man komplett dank des Stiftes auf den Block verzichten kann oder ist das immer noch nicht so toll?


----------



## Bucklew (17. November 2009)

Generell ne super Sache, das HP kränkt allerdings imho noch ein wenig am etwas verbuggten Treiber, hoffe das wird mit dem nächsten Release besser, ist aber schon deutlich besser geworden als der RC-Treiber.


----------



## ronan (18. November 2009)

Ich tendiere mittlerweile zu dem Lenove x200t von IBM!

Hoffe ich krieg nen Studi - Rabatt!


----------



## Lobby (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke für das Review, hat mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung wirklich sehr geholfen .

Allerdings würde ich nun nach Kauf des HP tx2 1310eg (mit Windows7 64Bit) gerne das Ganze noch um folgende Punkte ergänzen:
[-Das Multitouch funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) nur mit bis zu höchstens zwei Fingern (am besten in MSPaint zu sehen, wo man eigentlich mit der unterstützten Anzahl an Berührungen zeichnen können sollte), ist das bei euch auch so, oder stimmt da vl. etwas bei meinem Gerät nicht?
(So sollte es wohl dann aussehen, funktioniert bei mir allerdings eben nur mit bis zu zwei Fingern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8Wi8ajKo-M )]

-Die Stifterkennung ist wirklich genial, aber schon lange besteht das Problem, dass prof. Zeichenprogramme wie Photoshop oder GIMP die Druckstärke des Stiftes nicht erkennen können (liegt offenbar an der Inkompetenz von N-Trig die das Problem auf die Hersteller der Grafikprogramme schieben, anstatt ihre Treiber darauf anzupassen. Dieses Problem ist schon seit fast 9 Monaten bekannt).

Beide Punkte sind, zumindest für mich, nicht ganz unwichtig. Neuste Treiber brachten keine Veränderung und der N-Trig Support behält sich offenbar vor, auf Anfragen in diese Richtung Standartantworten zu verschicken anstatt sich dem Problem anzunehmen.

So, demnach sollten Photoshopanwender lieber noch etwas warten oder gleich ein anderes TabletPC nehmen (ältere der HP Touchsmart-Reihe die anstatt N-Trig die traditionellen Wacom Systeme verwenden funktionieren meines Wissens nach tadellos mit den genannten Grafikprogrammen).

EDIT:
Dank inoffizieller Betatreiber die N-Trig seinen Kunden vorenthält habe ich nun wenigstens Multitouchunterstützung mit bis zu vier Fingern  . _Hier die Treiber: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MO...ulti-Touch-Package-259-for-Windows-7-RC.shtml_


----------



## Neurosis (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bin auch seit etwas über einem Monat Besitzer eines TX2 ... Leider habe ich mit Windows7 Home Premium 64bit ein paar Probleme! Und zwar bekomme ich bei bestem willen die Cam nicht zum laufen. Im Hardwaremanager wird sie erkannt und richtig installiert! Das HP Webcam Tool fidnet sie aber nicht und sagt es sei keine Cam angeschlossen. Skype und MSN geht auch nicht! Welchen Treiber habt ihr installiert und könnt ihr mal dazu einen Link posten bitte.
Zweites Problem, das ab und zu auftritt ist, dass ab und zu einfach die Touch Funktionalität, bzw der Stift nicht mehr gehen... Tritt sehr sporadisch auf, aber kommt doch ab und zu vor. Muss dann immer neu starten, damit es wieder geht! hmmmmmm
Würde mich über Antowrten und Lösungen sehr freuen!


----------



## johnboy (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

wenn Deine Probleme noch nicht gelöst sind, versuchs mal mit der folgenden Treiberseite (HP TouchSmart tx2-1100 Notebook PC series) 
Allerdings der Treiber für den N-Trig Digitizer ist eine Katastrophe. Habe hier noch den Treiber Version 2.184 direkt von N-Trig downgeloaded (DuoSense_MTM_RTM_Win7_64bit_TouchSmartTX2_2.184.zip , aber Achtung dieser Treiber überschreibt die Firmware deines Digitizers, HP warnt davor in den HP-Foren!). Hatte aber mit den HP-Treibern vorher insofern Probleme, das der Cursor sich verselbstständigt hat und dazu manchmal irgendwelche Programme aktivierte. Kein Virus! Der Treiber 2.239 von der HP-Seite brachte auch keine Abhilfe. Daher bin jetzt mit dem "echtem" N-Trig-Treiber zufrieden. Zoomen von Bildern und Internetseiten funktioniert tadellos.
Wem die eingebaute WLAN-Karte zu langsam ist, dem empfehle ich die Broadcom Karte "BCM94321MCP1 P3". Es handelt sich hier um eine Karte nach 802.11 a,b,g,n Standard. Die Karte habe ich bei eBay gekauft und läuft tadellos (Treiber für Win7 64x). Die rennt gut!


----------



## ronan (26. April 2010)

Also ich habe das TM2 und suche immer noch nach einer UMTS Card. Es gibt bei Ebay einige aber die werde vom Bios nicht gemocht und so hat man immer ne Fehelrmeldung beim Booten. abhilfe schafft da nur ESC  drücken was natürlich nervt.

Deine UMTS Card finde ich leider in Ebay nicht hast du dazu einen Link?


----------



## johnboy (27. April 2010)

Leider muss ich Dich bezüglich der UMTS-Karte enttäuschen. Es handelt sich bei der beschriebenen WLAN-Karte um eine Karte nach Draft-N. Solltest Du die suchen findest Du die zumindest unter BCM94321.... Für Deine UMTS-Karte schau mal unter der Sierra Wireless MC8775 (Achtung Karte sollte für HP ausgewiesen sein, damit Dein BIOS nicht meckert)!


----------

